# MIUI boot animation



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone else had problems trying to use any of the boot animations downloadable through the theme manager? Though they download and apply successfully when I reboot I still see the boot animation that came stock with the ROM.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

jasonwomack said:


> Has anyone else had problems trying to use any of the boot animations downloadable through the theme manager? Though they download and apply successfully when I reboot I still see the boot animation that came stock with the ROM.


the theme manager puts the bootanimation.zip in /data/system/theme/boots. what i did was just cut the bootanimation.zip from that directory to system/media and replace the existing. there might be an easier way, but that does work.


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'll give that a try.


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you tried this fix http://www.DroidXForums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33170
FIX: Applying Custom Bootanimations in MIUI


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

can always just drop it in data/local as well.


----------

